# Paint removal (safely) from smoked roof spoiler



## bigseed (Jun 4, 2015)

Hi

First post on here. I had a search but could find anything. So any help is greatly appreciated.

Basically I picked up a OEM Toyota rear roof visor/spoiler for my Gen 6 celica.

Originally they are transparent smoked plastic however the previous owner sprayed the top half silver (I have no idea what paint was used) to match the car.



















I'd like to know if the best products safe to use on plastic that will remove the paint without hazing the spoiler and restore to its former glory, will no doubt need going over with v.fine paper or with a DA and a plastic polish once the paint is removed? Not sure?

Any advice welcome as I've never had to do this.

Barring the removal of paint the last resort is to re-spray black to match my car but I really don't want to do that.

Or do I leave this to the pros!

Cheers

Rick


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

To be honest its going to take a lot of time and effort to do that as you wont be able to use any normal paint strippers on that.

I have had joy removing paint from plastic before using brake fluid but my advice would be paint it the colour of your car it will look a million percent better.


----------



## bigseed (Jun 4, 2015)

nick_mcuk said:


> To be honest its going to take a lot of time and effort to do that as you wont be able to use any normal paint strippers on that.
> 
> I have had joy removing paint from plastic before using brake fluid but my advice would be paint it the colour of your car it will look a million percent better.


Cheers man.

Yeah I know it's going to take a fair bit of effort but would prefer it back to original (if possible)

And yeah I can see both sides of the coin, would look mint painted black, just a shame it was painted in the first place as they are becoming harder and harder to come by.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I remember reading somewhere that you could buy a paint removal solvent that was plastic safe - I think some of the Ford guys used it on the foam/rubber spoilers on the old RS fords. Will see what I can dig out. 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Cookies said:


> I remember reading somewhere that you could buy a paint removal solvent that was plastic safe - I think some of the Ford guys used it on the foam/rubber spoilers on the old RS fords. Will see what I can dig out.
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


There is something the vintage Tamiya guys use to remove paint from old rc models and it doesn't kill the plastic. Let me ask about.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Desolvit apparently works but be careful and test it first. I would deffo try the brake fluid though


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

nick_mcuk said:


> Desolvit apparently works but be careful and test it first. I would deffo try the brake fluid though
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep - looks like the DOT3 works a bit better than the DOT4 for some reason lol.

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigseed (Jun 4, 2015)

Sound, will do a test patch tomorrow with the brake fluid and see how it goes.

Just wanted to ask about before diving in head first.

Will have a look into the RC model lead too, sounds promising, never crossed my mind owned a nitro powered traxxas a good while back too ha

Thanks again guys, if you come across anything in the next couple of days give us a shout, would be much appreciated.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Apparently nitro fuel will do it too never tried it myself. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## REVERSiN (Sep 28, 2015)

Listen it's a very caustic fluid better not use It,it a side effect which burn through paint as its not meant for paint removal. Better get a dedicated spray can of paint remover works faster and safer.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

I have used brake fluid on a number of my RC projects to remove paint from plastic parts like wheels etc and never caused any damage, desolvit will work too but it doesnt like lexan plastics according to my Vintage Tamiya chums.

Only thing with using the brake fluid is that if you plan to paint it again you will need to make sure you thoroughly degrease the item.


----------



## bigseed (Jun 4, 2015)

Cheers guys, I'm going down to my local bodyshop with it for their advice too.

I really don't wanna mess this up  so in no rush...fail to prepare, prepare to fail as they say.

This is what it should look like!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251354093909?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------

